# OT: Wisconsin Sports Thread



## DHarris34Phan

In this thread, feel free to discuss issues regarding the Packers, Brewers, Badgers, Panthers, Phoenix, Admirals....anything! Post articles, pictures....whatever you want, and we will get some discussion going!

















































Note: For more extensive discussions, refer to the Forums on bbb.net devoted to the Packers, Brewers, Badgers, and UWM and UWGB..... :clap:


----------



## alex

Hey, you stole my thread! :curse: 





Just kidding. Anyhow, is it possible to "find" what I wrote before and somehow post it?

So, has anyone seen both Travon Hughes and Jerry Smith play? Which one has more ability?

I've seen Smith play about five times and I think that his game doesn't translate well to college. He's somewhat slow afoot, and doesn't have point guard skills, plus his just a 6'3" shooting guard. I dunno though. 

I've never seen Travon Hughes play, but does anyone who has seen him play think he could be better then Smith?



p.s. Tosa East stanks :nah:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Pitino reels in Smith*
6/16/05
_from jsonline.com:_



> Wauwatosa East guard Jerry Smith, whose courtship to play collegiate basketball has drawn national attention, has committed to the University of Louisville for 2006.
> 
> The 6-foot-3 Smith informed Louisville coach Rick Pitino of his decision Thursday afternoon.
> 
> The University of Wisconsin, Wake Forest, Connecticut and Tennessee were in the running, but Smith said the Cardinals' style of play under Pitino was a better fit for his game.
> 
> "I like Coach Pitino a lot," Smith said. "Coach has the best of both worlds, having coached on the NBA and the college level. He gives his players a lot of freedom to go up and down the court.
> 
> "He was excited to hear the news and said it was a great decision because it was great for both of us. He added that he can help me get to the next level."
> 
> Smith said that Louisville's proximity to the Milwaukee area, about a six-hour drive, will make it convenient for his parents, Kim and Jerry Smith Sr., to attend his games.
> 
> Smith averaged 19.3 points, 6.1 rebounds and 5.4 assists per game last season for Tosa East, which competes in the Greater Metro Conference. He was named first-team all-state by both the Associated Press and Journal Sentinel / Wisconsin Basketball Coaches Association for the second consecutive year.
> 
> As much as the Smith family was delighted to announce Jerry's decision, there was a bit of sadness involved.
> 
> Smith Sr. said he had developed a close relationship with Wisconsin coach Bo Ryan, who aggressively recruited the Tosa East star. Having to tell Ryan, 'no thanks,' was going to be tough.
> 
> "It was a very difficult decision for our family to choose Louisville over Wisconsin, but Jerry wanted to go play in the Big East," Smith Sr. said.
> 
> "Jerry wanted to go play in a tough conference. It was a combination of location, style of play, comfort level with the coaching staff."












*Link *


Thoughts?


----------



## alex

As I've said before, I think Jerry Smith is a very good player, but also highly overrated. He's a 6'3" shooting guard without point guard skills, his range is very inconsistent, and, while being a superior leaper, lacks quickness. Players from my former high school could easily stay in front of him, and they aren't exactly bolts of lightning. What he is very good at is his court savy. He's a very crafty player, and at the high school level, drives well because he uses angles well and has a nice hesitation move. 

Louisville brought in a monster freshman class, many of them guards. I doubt Smith will play ahead of them, he might start eventually, but I bet ther's a better chance that he transfers. 

Now I hope Wisconsin can land Travon Hughes, anyone know what type\caliber player he is?

Dharris, canya answer my previous questions in this thread (to get the discussion rolling), plz?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

> Now I hope Wisconsin can land Travon Hughes, anyone know what type\caliber player he is?


I think Wisconsin will get Hughes. I have never seen him play, but I heard he is a very good scorer, and has a great work ethic/head on his shoulders. He plays at St. Johns Military, so you know he is disciplined.

I found this article about him getting hurt this summer, and that he his choice is down to Wisconsin and Iowa.



> Madison - Trevon Hughes leaves for New York City Tuesday with a brace on his left knee, crutches in hands and his mind made up about what college he wants to attend.
> 
> The point guard from Delafield St. John's High School is headed home for a week and a half visit with his family during which he will share with them his college choice - probably Wisconsin or Iowa - and recuperate after a scary fall during a club game last weekend in Verona.
> 
> Hughes sprained the medial collateral ligament in his knee during the first half of a game with the Wisconsin Swing on Sunday. He was taken to the emergency room where, according to St. John's coach Brian Richert, doctors examined the knee and determined there was no structural damage.


*Link *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

What do you all think about the young Brewers, Prince Fielder and Rickie Weeks?

If you haven't been paying attention, Rickie Weeks, the 22 year old stud 2nd baseman, was called up to the Brewers when Junior Spivey was traded about 2 weeks ago. He has shown that he isn't overmatched at the plate, but his defense problems are very evident (that was the knock on him). Rickie has committed at least 3 errors, and has cost us a game.

Prince just got called up a week ago for the AL series', but has stayed on for the Cubs series at home. He was mainly a DH for the AL games, and he showed good plate presence. He hit 2 doubles vs. TB, and finished the Interleague games with a .275 or so average. At age 21, he probably will be going back down when Russell Branyan is back from the DL, but he showed that he is almost ready to be our everyday 1st Baseman.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## sheefo13

He is getting overhyped i think. He will be no where near where his father was...


----------



## BG7

Marquette changed its name back to Golden Eagles!!


----------



## alex

Back for a little, sorry, no internet access here. Any intersting developments?

The Bucks should have a very competitive team next year, especially if TJ looks good.

How's Bogut playing?


----------



## hirschmanz

alex said:


> Back for a little, sorry, no internet access here. Any intersting developments?
> 
> The Bucks should have a very competitive team next year, especially if TJ looks good.
> 
> How's Bogut playing?


Bogut's putting up decent summer league numbers, around 15 and 10, but what worries me is two things from the pacers game:
A) he was dominated by david harrison's offense
B) he got in a tussle with Jon Edwards and was ejected.


----------



## alex

So, any predictions for the Wisconsin high school basketball season?

Of the Milwaukee area-teams, Rufus King probably will be the best. They are by faaaaaaar the most talented. Heck, they could have one of the most talented teams ever in Wisconsin high school hoops history. They start three seniors, all of wich are going to D-I (UWM, UWGB, and South Carolina), and two sophomores who will also play D-I, the 6'7" PF Brian Brown (a top thirty or so player in his class) and the 6'0" PG Korie Lucious (unanimous top ten).

Wauwatosa East should have a very good team as well, as should (from what I understand) Racine St. Catherine's.

Domenican and Vincent will likely not have the success they've had, since most of their best players are gone. 

Is anyone from Madison gunna be any good? 

Thoughts? Predictions?


----------



## Nimreitz

I really have no idea about the Madison area, but Memorial is always good. Here's my uber prediction for Wisconsin High School Basketball 2005/2006....... Randolph will win the Division 4 title. I know, I'm going out on a limb with that one.

I hate King, because Lucious should be at Whitefish Bay. He was there all through grade school and middle school and we lost him. It hurts man, it really hurts.


----------



## alex

HOLY COW Nimreitz!!! :jawdrop: 

That's B-O-L-D!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7

For WI volleyball State Finals.

Semi's 

Tosa West over Racine Case in 5....grr

Marquett over whoever they played in 5.

Finals

Marquette over Tosa.


----------



## alex

hmmmm . . . 

now, which high school has the best overall athletic program? 





:biggrin: 

---------------------------------------

Figgin Badgers. They totally collapsed the past two seasons . . . :curse: :curse:


----------



## BG7

Racine= Football Capital of Wisconsin

Hopefully we see Johnny Clay in the NFL someday. He's crazy good over 1,800 yards, 27 touchdowns, and missing 3 games. Plus 2 more TD's today, and like 250+ yards!!! He's been recruited by nearly every Div. 1 College Football Program. Crazy thing is, he's only a Junior, they can repeat next year. He is compared to Eddie George.


----------



## alex

sloth said:


> Racine= Football Capital of Wisconsin
> 
> Hopefully we see Johnny Clay in the NFL someday. He's crazy good over 1,800 yards, 27 touchdowns, and missing 3 games. Plus 2 more TD's today, and like 250+ yards!!! He's been recruited by nearly every Div. 1 College Football Program. Crazy thing is, he's only a Junior, they can repeat next year. He is compared to Eddie George.


hey sloth, have ya seen him play? If so, whaddya think?

I think Dave Telep (one of those "prospect scouts") said that he'd be a top five back in the senior class this year, and he's just a junior! Then he stated that he's probably gunna be the best back in his class. 

I really really really hope he goes to Wisconsin. Right now he's 6'2" 220, by the time he gets through the Badger program, we could see a 6'2" 250 lbs Ron Dayne.


----------



## alex

Sooooooooo what's up with Wisconsin high school hoops?

How have the top players looked? Looking at the individual scoring leaders, a guy by the name of Tony Mane leads the area in scoring at 28.9 ppg. Who in the world is Tony Mane??? The other guys on that list are familiar names, but Tony Mane?

Marquette High is doing aweful, but I kinda expected that . . .


----------



## Nimreitz

sloth said:


> Racine= Football Capital of Wisconsin
> 
> Hopefully we see Johnny Clay in the NFL someday. He's crazy good over 1,800 yards, 27 touchdowns, and missing 3 games. Plus 2 more TD's today, and like 250+ yards!!! He's been recruited by nearly every Div. 1 College Football Program. Crazy thing is, he's only a Junior, they can repeat next year. He is compared to Eddie George.


Someone repped a post I made in this thread, so I came back to it and saw that I missed all of this. Sloth, Racine isn't the football capital of Wisconsin! I've always thought it was the Southside of Milwaukee Country... Franklin and Oak Creek. That's where all the studs I remember come from, Calhoun was Oak Creek.

Booker Stanley graduated with me from Whitefish Bay High School. What the **** man, we already knew you were stupid and strong as hell, why you gotta go prove it to the world?


----------

